# Auf System-Icons wie die aus JOptionPane zugreifen?



## Düark (1. Dez 2005)

Hi, eine ähnliche Frage war hier schon mal im Forum, aber leider keine für mich hilfreiche Antwort...

Kann man irgendwie auf die Icons zugreifen, die z.'B. der JOptionPane verwendet, wie z.B. das Fragezeichen oder das "Warnkreuz"?
Ich habe einen eigenen Dialog, wo ich solche Icons verwenden will, wie krieg ich sie??

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## Roar (2. Dez 2005)

UIManager.getIcon("OptionPane.warningIcon");
z.B.


----------



## Düark (2. Dez 2005)

Ja, danke, genau das, was ich gesucht hab!


----------



## HardNoise (11. Aug 2006)

Hallo Forum,

hat jemand von euch einen Link zu einer Liste mit diesen nativen Icons, also welche es da so gibt?
Oder sind diese vielleicht irgendwo auch als Konstante ausgelegt? Vermutlich nicht, denn selbst in BasicOptionPaneUI.getIconForType(int) werden die nicht per Konstante angefordert.

Danke,
  Christian


----------



## Roar (11. Aug 2006)

die sind in den UIDefaults gespeichert, die keys lassen sich mit keys() abrufen


----------



## HardNoise (12. Aug 2006)

Habe in dieser Sache dann doch noch ein Problemchen.

Mit dem Windows-LAF und dem Default-Swing-LAF funktioniert das mit den Icons, jedoch mit den GTK-LAF nicht.

Beim Aufruf von *UIManager.getIcon("OptionPane.warningIcon");* bekomme ich immer *null* zurück.

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe wird ein *JOptionPane* unter dem GTK-LAF vom *SynthOptionPaneUI* gezeichnet, welches wiederum von *BasicOptionPaneUI* abgeleitet ist.
Es wird aber weiterhin *BasicOptionPaneUI.getIconForType(int)* aufgerufen um die Icons zu holen.
In der zuvor genannten Methode wird dann folgendes aufgerufen um das Icon zu holen:

```
if (propertyName != null) {
  return (Icon)DefaultLookup.get(optionPane, this, propertyName);
```
*DefaultLookup* ist eine Klasse zu denen die Sourcen fehlen, deshalb komme ich hier nicht weiter.

Weiß jemand, wie ich an die Icons vom GTK-LAF komme?

Ich sage schon mal Danke.
Christian


----------



## thE_29 (12. Aug 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=211258#211258

Hier sieht man alle Einträge!


----------

